# can cows milk cause blindness in goat kids?



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay- has anyone ever heard of cows milk causing blindness in goat kids raised on it instead of goats milk.

I have raised lots of babies (Goat) on cows milk and never had a problems

This was just told to a friend


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd say no, almost every pack boy I own was raised on cows milk. Most of the large breeders I know use cows milk for CAE prevention. Never had or heard of one going blind.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never heard of that and I also raise my babies on Vitamin D Milk.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've heard that it sometimes happens with orphaned kangaroos fed cows' milk. Never heard that it happens with goats though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No.... I have never heard of such a thing....


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I've heard that a kid who doesn't get colostrum could have trouble with its eyes due to vit A deficiency. Never heard of it being from the cow milk though.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you!

I thought so..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I, too, have raised baby goats on Vit. D whole cow's milk with no problems.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok I am confused.. I got babies and they told me NEVER to give them cow milk.. and the formula is 19 dollars a bag.. and i go through 1.5 bags of formula a week.. we really can use cow milk?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Goat's milk is best, but if you don't have that, whole Vit. D milk is next best. I never use milk replacer.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmm.. this will work well then Thanks a TON!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There are conflicting opinions on this. I have seen formula raised kids grow up great. I have seen kids raised on cows milk be tiny. I am sure both ways work for some people. 

The big thing is if you switch there is a big shock to the goats system and that can cause issues. Switch slowly by mixing it a little of the new stuff gradually each time.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Generally when I see a bottle kid grow up tiny, I assume it's most likely the feeding method. I know nothing about formula, but there is no reason a kid raised on whole milk should grow up tiny/stunted.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Nope haven't heard of cow milk causing blindness...however I don't recommend feeding ONLY processed cows milk...the proteins are much larger and harder for goats to digest than goats milk or kid replacer and it doesn't contain enough fat or proper mineral/vitamin content for a growing kid. Cows and goats have different needs so the milk from each species will be different.  If you HAVE to feed cows milk for financial reasons (which I understand happens) I'd recommend adding buttermilk or some other fat source to the milk. JMO


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Jess- what about cream instead of buttermilk? Is one higher in fat then the other? I was thinking about adding some cream to my next bottle babies whole milk-for more fat.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

This is one of those things where I figure why fix what ain't broke? I raise all my bottle kids on whole cow's milk, nothing added, and they tend to grow off as well or better then their dam raised siblings, can't really argue w/ results!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, they do great on whole vitamin D milk. The homogenizing process breaks up the fat so it doesn't form as large of curd. Adding anything just throws off the balance of the milk and costs more. Cows milk is more acidic and I do put a pinch of baking soda in one bottle a day but, that's it. I'm pretty disappointed if my bottle babies don't gain at least 20lb. per month and they do this easily on vitamin D milk.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Good to know about the baking soda, will definitly do that/try that!

goathiker-how many times a day do you feed your bottle babies? I've fed my mini's up to 5 to 6 times a day, or whenever they cry when their newborns.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

[quote="goathiker-how many times a day do you feed your bottle babies? I've fed my mini's up to 5 to 6 times a day, or whenever they cry when their newborns.[/quote]

This is how we do it too, feed them small meal often..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, about 4 ozs. 4 or 5 or 6 times a day to start slowly working up to all they can drink. My babies are much bigger than Nigerians but, I get them up to 16ozs. 4 times a day, then 20ozs. 3 times a day, 32ozs. 2 times a day, and then down to one 32 oz. bottle at 4 1/2 to 5 months. I don't wean until these boys are at least 80 lbs. and prefer over 100lbs.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I have info on this: 

A neighbor who raised dairy goats for 20 yrs, and put all her time and life into them, said that way back when 30 yrs ago they did not have goat milk replacer and you did not want to get milk from someone else goat because you could bring in something they may have to your goats,

so you either used calf replacer or cows milk which was safer because the only thing that could be passed was Johns ( SPELLED WRONG I KNOW) and that was less of a risk then all the stuff you could get from another goat..

just a option of someone who did it for a long time, she got tired of milking so now they have sheep..


----------

